# Spindle Sander Jointer



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a neat jig for the Spinder Sander

Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Bj.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

pretty neat...even if you plan on using a regular jointer a quick pass with this before hand would probably even save a lot of wear and tear on the jointer knives.

Greg


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj....

Have they come out with one for the Dremel yet?   

That is some pretty cool thinking.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

This is pretty cool and I see one the other day for thicknessing box stock on the drill press using a drum sander on the DP. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Bj....
> 
> Have they come out with one for the Dremel yet?
> 
> That is some pretty cool thinking.


--------------------

Hey Bob 

Yes they do have one for the Dremel 

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-231A-S...4-7750249?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1179803659&sr=8-13

I made my own fence so I can do the same thing on small parts...
as you know it's hard to work on small stuff but with the Dremel and the table makes it easy, like cutting a strait line with the Dremel or sanding a part true and sq.  Grizzly also make a Small router bit set for it. (1/8" shanks) at $12.95

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Another good idea bob. Will have to put that dremel table on my list. BTW, I got my 7 inch router plate ordered so I can make my little portable table with the Bosch palm router. Also got a fence, set of them clamps and the brass insert that fits the 1 1/2 hole in the router plate.

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I'm looking forward to seeing the snapshots of the new setup 
By the way you know I'm a cheap SOB and I like Oak-Park products alot but I try and tell it like it is.... I wish Oak-Park would get with it,(on prices). 

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=51152&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41779&cat=1,43000,51208
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BG-BGST-&product=BG034
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BG-BGST-&product=IN027
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BG-BGST-

"what one man can do another can do just as well and sometimes cheaper"

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hopefully I will get a chance to put the table together this weekend. I doubt I will have the Oak Park stuff in time to do that part. I was able to save a few bucks this time around at Oak Park and I had my 20.0o GC fromt he contest as well. I do agree, the brass is high priced but the fences, clamps and router plate are all reasonable in my opinion. I like to support them when I can and it makes economic sense. BTW, the Oak Park plates have a 1 1/2 inch hole in them not 1 3/4 which makes them somewhat limited. I know someone else is selling them cheaper but that is ok. It was a one stop shopping trip! The cabinet will be plywood. I think I will just poly the top instead of using laminate. Quick and easy.

Corey


----------

